

Ask HN: When did tech hiring start to suck? - huiom

Steve Jobs, walked into Atari unannounced, unqualified - immediately hired.  Steve Wozniak, no degree, scruffy looking - hired by prestigious HP.
======
quietthrow
Since Microsoft started asking puzzles and then everybody influential (google,
apple, amazon, facebook) copied it and making it main stream. The result is
you either get puzzles for interview or the other extreme where they ask you
questions on obscure API methods and functions.

------
lessnonymous
Not answering the question, but just saw this related article:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/03/if-steve-jobs-applied-
for-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/03/if-steve-jobs-applied-for-a-job-at-
apple-today-theres-no-chance-in-hell-hed-get-hired/)

